# Crazy Coincidence



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

We have recently "reserved" a "Japanese Bobtail" kitten for which we will take possession in early July. 

And just yesterday my wife began reading the latest Sue Grafton mystery novel "W is for Wasted". Well she texts me all excited that one of the characters in the book has also just got a "Japanese Bobtail" cat. How cool is that? :cool


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Very cool - must have been meant to be!


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

I think you are right 'Heather'.

This breed isnt very common and so to see it in a recent piece of fiction by my partner who will soon acquire one is such a coincidence.


----------

